# Pioneer Component 1st serie



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

Pioneer KEX73







Amp Pioneer GM4






I prepare it for my "room"


















I connect on my HP (Triangle Celius ES)


ON!


----------



## brump3 (Jan 15, 2008)

nice


----------

